# Blue Buffalo Class Action Lawsuit - purchased between 5/7/08 and 12/18/15



## superpanjy (May 8, 2015)

www.petfoodsettlement.com


Blue Buffalo Class Action Lawsuit - purchased between 5/7/08 and 12/18/15
If you purchased Blue Buffalo pet foods, you may be entitled to a Cash Refund from a class action settlement.

A proposed settlement has been reached in a class action lawsuit claiming Blue Buffalo Company, Ltd. ("Blue Buffalo") pet foods (the "Products") labeling was false and deceptive and that it falsely claimed that the Products do not include chicken/poultry by-product meals, corn, wheat or soy, or artificial preservatives. Blue Buffalo stands by its labeling and denies it did anything wrong. However, Blue Buffalo has settled to avoid the cost and distraction of litigation.

Who is a Class Member? You're a Class Member if you purchased any of the Blue Buffalo Products in the United States from May 7, 2008 through December 18, 2015. A complete list of eligible Blue Buffalo Products is found on the website below.

What does the settlement provide? Settlement funds of up to $32,000,000 will be made available to partially reimburse Class Members for the Products they purchased and to pay legal fees of not more than $8,000,000, and expenses and administrative costs of not more than $1,400,000. Blue Buffalo has also agreed to review specifications for all Blue Buffalo Products to ensure that they are consistent with all packaging claims found on the product and representations regarding the products found on the Blue Buffalo Website, and to review its supplier relationships and institute practices designed to ensure that all materials provided by its suppliers comply with the applicable product specifications.

Class Members may choose one of the following options:

Option 1: Settlement Class Members must complete a Claim Form. If you do not have valid Proof of Purchase you must (i) confirm under penalty of perjury that you purchased one or more Blue Buffalo Products during the Settlement Class Period and (ii) state the total amount of money that you spent on Blue Buffalo Products during the Settlement Class Period. For each $50 in purchases, eligible Class Members will receive $5.00 in the form of a cash payment up to a total of $10. A Settlement Class Member who confirms that they purchased one or more Blue Buffalo Products but did not spend at least $50 will be entitled to receive a $5.00 cash payment;

Option 2: Settlement Class Members who complete the Claim Form and provide valid Proof of Purchase, shall receive $5.00 in the form of a cash payment for each $50 in purchases of the Blue Buffalo Products up to a total recovery of $200. 

If the total value of claims submitted exceeds or falls short of the balance remaining in the Settlement Fund, then the compensation provided to each Settlement Class Member shall be reduced or increased pro rata. 

Class Members must mail or submit a completed claim form online www.petfoodsettlement.com by April 14, 2016.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Double post, admin notified.


----------



## superpanjy (May 8, 2015)

just realized it is double post. how to delete? 
Sorry


----------



## Stonevintage (Aug 26, 2014)

superpanjy said:


> www.petfoodsettlement.com
> 
> 
> Blue Buffalo Class Action Lawsuit - purchased between 5/7/08 and 12/18/15
> ...


Oh, these class action settlements are so misleading. I joined in one against Craftsman lawnmowers when they advertized a lawnmower I purchased from Sears as 5 hp and it was only 3.5 hp. For that I got a check for 83 cents.

The Starkist tuna one just settled two weeks ago. They had shorted their canned tuna and the weight was 20% below for a few years. That settlement promised a 25.00 check or 50.00 in merchandise. Your second to last paragraph says it all. The actual settlement for Starkist won't be 25.00 cash or 50.00 in merchandise - it will be $2.53 or $4.21.....


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

I think it was a Grisham novel I just read - really opened my eyes to "Class Action Lawsuits".....the law firms get all the money and the poor chumps who they are representing get next to nothing...

I was feeding BB to my pups, and my friends who keep Bengal feed BB....is it worth 10 bucks each - or a few bucks each to bother???

Lee


----------



## Magwart (Jul 8, 2012)

The online form is very simple to claim either $5 or $10 without a receipt (depending whether your purchase exceeded $50). It takes maybe a minute and a half to fill out. It's a little more complicated (but not much more) to fill out the PDF form and mail it in with receipts to claim more. You're bound by the settlement whether you make a claim or not, unless you opt out...so if you aren't opting out, you might as well make a claim if you bought this stuff during the relevant period. If you want to opt out and sue on your own, you can do that too (good luck!). The site (and the class notice document) lays out your options, and how to do each one (and the date for doing it).

In these sorts of settlements, if you find yourself annoyed by the settlement amounts and attorney fees, you can write an objection to the court by a certain date (the instructions on how to do that are on the site, in the "notice"). For example, as a class member, you can write to the court and ask the judge to cut the attorneys fees. Some judges scrutinize fees closely and don't approve all that the class counsel asks for. Then anything left over in unclaimed class money sometimes gets either re-distributed to claimants, or donated to a charity related to the issue in the case. Last I checked, I believe this one is still "proposed," which means the judge hasn't signed off on it yet.

Read the notice closely in these cases to see what your options are, and what the procedure is to object -- if you don't like it, you have a few options under Rule 23. Some judges care a lot about that.


----------



## d4lilbitz (Dec 30, 2013)

I def my lab BB in September 2010 until May 2012...of course I don't have receipts going back that far. Not sure doing all the paperwork is worth $10...


----------

